# Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop



## DarkScorpion (26. Oktober 2014)

*Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Ich habe hier einen Uralt Laptop mit nem Celeron 1,5 Ghz CPU und 512 MB Ram.

Welches Linux kann ich darauf für eine Bekannte installieren das XP relativ ähnlich ist (Look and Feel)

Es werden nur etwas Office (Libre oder Open office) und Facebook Spielchen (Flash für Linux) darauf gemacht, solange bis sie sich einen neuen Laptop zusammengespaart hat.


Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Linux Mint oder Ubuntu mit LXDE/MATE/Cinnamon/XFCE.
Mir gefallen die Ubuntu Derivate besser, aber vielen gefällt Mint sehr gut.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Also so Richtung Xubuntu?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Zum Beispiel. Das ist vom Handling her nicht ganz wie XP, aber in meinen Augen sehr brauchbar.
Allerdings könnte das mit nur 512MB RAM vielleicht knapp werden. LXDE ist da noch etwas schlanker. 
Wie es mit MATE und Cinnamon aussieht, weiß ich gerade nicht. Vom Prozessor her sollte das auf jeden Fall laufen. 

Wenn's nicht läuft, probierst du einfach das nächste aus.


Edit: hier mal ein Vergleich zum RAM Verbrauch: 

http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/
https://flexion.org/posts/2014-03-memory-consumption-of-linux-desktop-environments.html

Ich würde daher schon eher zu Lubuntu greifen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Oktober 2014)

Ok werde dann mal Lubuntu laden und schauen wie es läuft.


----------



## Jimini (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Ob Lubuntu oder Xubuntu, sollte dabei nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen wie die Wahl der Anwendungen. Firefox und Thunderbird beispielsweise fressen tierisch viel RAM, Midori oder Arora kann man etwa als schlanke Alternativen zu den "großen" Browsern nutzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## YuT666 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Als ich den Threadtitel gelesen hab, dachte ich mir ... cool ...

Und dann steht da was von 1,5 GHz und 512MB RAM ... also wenn das "uralt" ist, müsste ich längst tot sein. Dachte, jetzt kommt endlich mal wieder einer mit nem alten Pentium Laptop mit 16MB RAM ... 

Zum Thema: Ich persönlich lasse immer die Finger von dem hochstilisierten und völlig überbewerteten Ubuntu Kram und dessen Derivate.

Ich greife bei solchen Sachen eher zu Bodhi Linux, Debian Squeeze mit Xfce und auf meinen Thin Clients läuft mit ähnlicher Spezifikation Tiny Core (wenn man Bock auf etwas Bastelei hat). Überzeugt hat mich auch Proteus, das auf Slax basiert. Mann kann sich den Download HIER gut zusammenstellen und das Ding ist recht flott.

Und erneut ... das ist nur *MEINE* persönliche Ansicht und jeder gibt seine eigenen Erfahrungen hier weiter. Die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*



YuT666 schrieb:


> Als ich den Threadtitel gelesen hab, dachte ich mir ... cool ...
> 
> Und dann steht da was von 1,5 GHz und 512MB RAM ... also wenn das "uralt" ist, müsste ich längst tot sein. Dachte, jetzt kommt endlich mal wieder einer mit nem alten Pentium Laptop mit 16MB RAM ...
> 
> ...


 
Sicherlich gibt es auch noch andere Distributionen neben Ubuntu und co., aber da das System für einen Umsteiger von XP geeignet sein soll, halte ich die Ubuntu Derivate für die beste Lösung. 

@TE: Vielleicht guckt ihr mal, ob ihr fürn Zehner noch n RAM-Riegel findet und haut den da mit rein. Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand was rumfliegen. 
Dann braucht ihr euch nicht so sehr Gedanken machen, ob ihr nun den Firefox startet oder eben Midori.


----------



## headbreaker (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Lubuntu oder Xubuntu würde ich hier auch empfehlen, das einzige wo man aufpassen muss, ich hab bis 13.10 Xubuntu festgestellt das durch einen bekannten Bug dder Demon für das Energiemanagment nicht oder nicht richtig geladen wurde, was beim Notebook unvorteilhaft ist aber ich denke das sollte mittlerweile gefixt sein aber einfach mal schlau lesen. 

Zu Mint muss ich sagen dsa mir das bei meinem XPS ganz schön den Akku leergesaugt hat bis ich da ein wenig selbst drin rumgepfuscht hab. Ist sicher einsteigerfreundlich aber frisst denk ich schon zu viel. 

ich schließe mich sonst auch K3n$! an, Debian ist sicher super (ist ja nun auch die grundlage für Ubuntu gewesen) aber manchmal doch nicht sehr einsteiger freundlich.

Also wäre es mein system würd ich wahrscheinlich die LTS version von Lubuntu draufknallen also 14.04 und dann hat man erstmal ruhe


----------



## Isoroku (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Linux Mint oder Ubuntu mit LXDE/MATE/Cinnamon/XFCE.
> Mir gefallen die Ubuntu Derivate besser, aber vielen gefällt Mint sehr gut.


 
Moin!

Ja, mir gefällt Mint sehr gut. Es ist das erste Linux das als Primär-OS auf meinem Rechner ein wirklich guten Windows-Ersatz abliefert, und diesen Eindruck mittlerweile auch schon ein paar Tage halten kann. Ich hatte den Umstieg schon öfter ins Auge gefasst -zuletzt im Jahre 2011- aber immer funktionierte irgendwas nicht zufriedenstellend (meistens irgendeine Hardware-Komponente, oft aber auch das Spiel, dass ich gerade suchtete) so dass ich letztlich wieder bei Windows gelandet bin.
Aber Windows ist ja kaum noch eine Option: Guckst Du hier
Lange Rede kurzer Unsinn, für meinen produktiv-Einsatz ist Mint das erste Linux-OS, das mich völlig zufrieden stellt. Und zocken geht auch... sogar mein heißgeliebtes Civ V läuft prima, und Civ - Beyond Earth ist zum Weinachtsgeschäft auch als native Linux-Version angekündigt. Was will ich mehr?

BTT: Meinem Laptop (AMD Turion TL-50, 2GB RAM) war mit Cinnamon hoffnungslos überfordert, MATE ging so und erst mit Xfce machte das alles Sinn. 
Für einen Lappi mit 512MB RAM würde ich alles was über Xfce hinaus geht aus praktiablen Gründen ausschließen.
LXDE wird wohl das geeignetste Enviroment sein. 
Alternativ-Tipp:
Von Manjaro gibt's eine Edition die mit Openbox läuft, also minimalistischer (in Sachen Hardware-Anforderungen) geht's wohl kaum.
Manjaro ist eine Distribution die auf Arch-Linux basiert, aber einem das sehr trickige Installieren des Arch erspart (Das dauert gerne mal 'n halben Tag, und das auch nur, wenn man wenigstens schon einige Grunderfahrungen mitbringt).
Ich hatte mit der Majaro-Distribution keinerlei Schwirigkeiten, aber ich hab's auch "nur" in einer VM ausprobiert.
Dazu noch die Philosophie des "Rolling Release", was lästiges upgraden erspart (was gerade unter Mint recht fricklig sein soll) und trotzdem ein stets aktuelles System ermöglicht.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## TroaX (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*

Und immer daran denken: Wenn der PC so alt ist, solltest du vielleicht auch wegen PAE schauen. Aktuelle Distries setzen fast alle PAE vorraus. Das könnte Probleme machen. Also schau mal, ob dein System PAE hat und wenn nicht musst du eine Distrie mit non PAE-Kernel nehmen. Sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Nugget32 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Passendes Linux für Uralt Laptop*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel. Das ist vom Handling her nicht ganz wie XP, aber in meinen Augen sehr brauchbar.
> Allerdings könnte das mit nur 512MB RAM vielleicht knapp werden. LXDE ist da noch etwas schlanker.
> Wie es mit MATE und Cinnamon aussieht, weiß ich gerade nicht. Vom Prozessor her sollte das auf jeden Fall laufen.
> 
> Wenn's nicht läuft, probierst du einfach das nächste aus.




Viele verkennen einfach das Grafik auch Platz im Speicher braucht. Wer Veraltete Grafikstyle verwenden will wie im Windows 3,11  oder Windows 98 (Look & Feel) findet auch in den Grafischen Oberflächen bei Linux das richtige. Eine Auswahl kann man sich hier ansehen: 

http://www.xwinman.org/


Zwar basieren viele auf der X Grafik Engine aber wenn die X läuft und problemlos im Speicher Platz findet kann auch die Spartanischste Grafik Oberfläche viel Spaß bereiten. Mein Favorit ist Fluxbox. Klein, einfach, schnell und hat alles was man braucht. In einigen DVD aber auch Blu Ray Stand Alone Player wird  Fluxbox als Grafische Bedienoberfläche verwendet.


----------

